# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه القسم الرياضي  بالصور: افتتاح بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية في جنوب افريقيا

## salihmob

*بالصور: افتتاح بطولة كأس الأمم الافريقية في جنوب افريقيا*     ** *رقصات شعبية في حفل افتتاح كأس  الامم الافريقية في ملعب سوكر سيتي في جوهانسبيرغ في جنوب افريقيا.  *  * 
عروض باستخدام اعلام الدول المشاركة *  * 
عروض بهلوانية في حفل الافتتاح *  * 
فقرات منوعة تم فيها توظيف الطبول الافريقية *  * 
وتم استخدام الدمى الضخمة في الحفل *  * 
كان للجماهير ابتكاراتها في وسائل التشجيع. *  * 
لكن السلاح الأساسي مازال بوق الفوفوزيلا.  *  **   **  **   **  **   **  **   **  **   **  *عروض باستخدام اعلام الدول المشاركة*   **

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا  لك على الموضوع والصور

----------

